# How do you cook deer steak?



## bigolebuck (Mar 16, 2005)

I would like to get some different recipes for deer steaks.I like mine in flour mixed with HY's tenderize spice,browned on the fry pan then in the oven at 350 degrees for about 15 minutes.
I looked on the forum and didn't find to many recipes.Also your mix for any marinades would be great(and yes any family secrets would be greatly appreciated)
Thanx in advance


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm not much of a fan of "steaks" but love cubed steak.  Here's how I do mine.

Salt and pepper the flour, along with some seasoning salt, garlic powder, onion salt, etc...  

Dredge the cubed steak in the flour and fry until ALMOST done..  The key is to not overcook deer meat.

While you're frying it, boil a couple cups of water and in it, put a diced up Vidalia onion.  

When your steaks are done, pour off the grease leaving the "yum yum's" as Emeril would say and make a gravy out of it, using lots of black pepper.  Gravy isn't done until it's got black pepper in it... Use the onion water as the liquid.  Once the gravy is made, leave it kind of soupy and put your cubed steak back in it, and let it simmer for a while.  

Serve with mashed taters, biscuits or rice.

Chase with sweet tea.  Being you're from Canada I'll give you the recipe for that too. 

In a small pot, take 5 tea bags and bring to a boil.  Once boiling, turn down to a simmer and let sit for an hour or so.  

Put 2 cups of sugar in a gallon jug, and then pour the tea into it, stir really good and pour over a mason jar slap full of ice...

I've been to Canada, y'all drink it warm with milk.  Don't ruin tea like that... please.  

Enjoy!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Mar 16, 2005)

I know I'm in the minority here but I like it well done. The key is to take it off when it's still pink and leave it on a platter for about ten minutes and it'll finish cooking.


----------



## Jim McRae (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm w/ Delton, but the only thing I would add is too soak your cube steak in buttermilk overnight.


Jim M.


----------



## camotoy (Mar 16, 2005)

soak your stakes in dale seasoning over night and then put them in tinfoil on the grill or in the oven and cook in dr pepper   ,, will be the best deer steak you ever ate!!!


----------



## Tom Borck (Mar 16, 2005)

Use the Round Steak or Backstrap.
Tenderize with meat tenderizer.
Salt/Pepper.
Roll in flour.
Fry.
Remove and place in gravy and cook in a pressure cooker for an hour.
The meat will melt in your mouth!!

Serve with rice, black eyed peas, turnips, cracklin cornbread, and drink of your choice.

I have used Dales seasoning also and it works great.  

Another way to cook cube-steak.  Roll in flour with Salt/pepper, Fry until done, put in a baking dish and cover with cream of mushroom soup and cook 350 for an hour!  Mmmmmmmmmmm GOOD!!  I add extra mushrooms!


----------



## nevamiss270 (Mar 16, 2005)

Marinated in dales for a day or so,  salt, pepper, garlic seasoning and whatever else i feel like cookin up that day


----------

